# 30L Aquael Shrimp Set Lighting



## Kristoph91 (8 Jan 2012)

I want to grow carpet plants and other plants that require high light, but the 11w light that comes with the tank isn't sufficient. would i be better getting another of the 11w "Decolight" supplied with the tank itself - or just scrapping that light and getting something like this ? - http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOYU-T5-8...2?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item2569b85cc2

I don't know much about so advice appreciated 

Thanks, Kris


----------



## mdhardy01 (8 Jan 2012)

I've got one of these over my p@h cube 
Grows hc easily 
Nice light just need to swap out blue bulb for something else got a nice warm colour from p@h
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nayr88 (9 Jan 2012)

If you was to go for the 3x8w unit can you turn each bulb on individually? So you can back off on lamp if it's to much light.

Let me know if you do go for the eBay light, I'd be iterested in the 11w you would he replacing.

Cheers


----------



## Kristoph91 (9 Jan 2012)

Thanks people. 

Yes i think you can turn 2 out of the 3 off selectively.

*Nayr88* I'll PM you when i get it sorted.


----------



## Tom (9 Jan 2012)

AquaEl do a twin 11w version of your light. One for plants, one for marine. I have the marine one over my reef. Pretty good lights


----------



## Kristoph91 (9 Jan 2012)

Wait, *Tom* I don't understand, is it all under the one reflector or are the two fixtures separate?


----------



## Tom (9 Jan 2012)

It's basically a wider version of the single unit, under one reflector. Our LFS does them for around £30. The plant version has a red and a white bulb I think, whereas the marine one I have has one blue one white.


----------



## Tom (9 Jan 2012)

Here it is over my old reef just after setup. I now have it over a 60l instead.


----------



## Kristoph91 (9 Jan 2012)

Oh i see!  Thats really good, might search around for them. Would the red and white bulb give a red colour or what ?
 Thanks for the info mate!


----------



## Tom (9 Jan 2012)

It would be just like the usual plant grow bulbs I'd imagine. A slight pinkish hue.


----------



## Tom (9 Jan 2012)

You're in Ipswich, it's just clicked with me from your other thread. Go to Rats, Cats and Elephants in Bypass Nurseries, Capel st. Mary. They have them. I don't think they have re-stocked the marine one since I got mine though. They keep them in the fish room on an AquaEl stand.


----------

